# Rechnung Inkassobüro



## tantelose (3 September 2007)

Ich wollte eigentlich ein neues Thema erstellen, aber ich weiß nicht nicht wie das klappt.

Ich habe im Mai eine Hose für 55 Euro mit meiner Geldkarte (VR Bank) bezahlt.
Bald darauf habe ich dieses Konto aufgelöst. Mir wurde gesagt evt. eintreffende Forderungen werden mir mitgeteilt. Was sich jetzt als falsch herausgestellt hat.
Die Bank bedauert das, aber damit ist mir nicht geholfen, denn mir wurde von einem Inkassobüro eine Rechnung über 90 Euro geschickt die ich innerhalb 5 Tagen begleichen soll. Ich habe keine Mahnung erhalten. Auf Nachfrage hieß es sie hatten ja keine Adresse und das Geschäft sagt wenn es beim Inkassobüro ist können sie nichts mehr machen.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten ich finde ohne Mahnung können die das nicht verlangen, aber auf welche § kann ich mich berufen.
Bin ich verpflichtet nach zu kontrollieren ob jeder Einkauf abgebucht wird?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Strandhafer (4 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*

Hallo,

das erscheint mir alles sehr merkwürdig, was Du da schilderst. Warum lässt Du eine Hose von einem Konto abbuchen, das du wenig später auflöst? So was, macht man nicht spontan, unter normalen Umständen. Wie groß war denn der Zeitraum zwischen Kauf und Auflösung des Kontos? Normalerweise buchen die Firmen ziemlich schnell ab.
Ich glaube, das dir hier keiner direkt helfen kann, da rechtliche Beratungen in einem Forum nicht erlaubt sind. (Die Admins können mich gerne korrigieren, wenn das nicht stimmt.)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle, einen Anwalt fragen.


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das dir hier keiner direkt helfen kann, da rechtliche Beratungen in einem Forum nicht erlaubt sind.


stimmt, das leidige Rechtsberatungsgesetz. ( einzig in der Welt )


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*

Hallo!

Eine Mahnung kannst Du nicht bekommen, da Du bei der Kartenzahlung gegenüber dem Händler keine Adresse hinterlegst. Die Höhe der Inkassokosten erscheinen mir gerechtfertigt, da vermutlich auch eine Adressauskunft eingeholt werden mußte. Spannend ist die Frage, wie lange die Zeitspanne vom Kauf bis zur Abbuchung war. Die Belastung passiert normalerweise recht zeitnah. 

Wenn Du kurz nach dem Kauf Dein Konto auflöst, dann ist daß Dein Problem, bzw. das Problem Deiner Bank, die Dich falsch beraten hat und nicht das Problem des Händlers, der seine Leistungen erbracht hat. Ein Girokonto löst man ja nicht einfach "so" auf, da laufen normalerweise vielfältige Lastschriften auf, von Telefon bis Strom, vom Hoster bis zu eBay, da läßt man so ein Konto doch eh ein paar Monate parallel laufen bis alle die neue Bankverbindung gefressen haben.

Die Sache hast Du verbockt, bzw. Leute für deren Handeln Du verantwortlich bist. Daher empfinde ich die Forderung sowohl rechtlich, als auch moralisch gerechtfertigt. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Devilfrank (5 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*

Die Gründe für die Kontoauflösung seien mal dahingestellt. Ich finde, dass die Bank mit ihrer falschen Beratung für die entstandenen Inkassokosten in die Pflicht zu nehmen ist.


----------



## Teleton (5 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*

Der Fall wirft spannende allgemeine Rechtsfragen auf (abgesehen davon dass 90 Euro Kosten ne Menge Holz sind).

Was soll überhaupt Anspruchsgrundlage für die Inkassokosten sein?

Verzug §286 Abs 1 BGB = schuldhaftes Nichtleisten trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung?

Verzug ohne Mahnung nach 30 Tagen  §286 Abs 3 BGB ? Gibts überhaupt eine Rechnung i.S.d. §286 und den Hinweis nach §286 Abs 3 Satz 1 a.E.?

§280?Inkassokosten=Schaden i.S.v. §280 ?


Du solltest einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale aufsuchen.


----------



## blowfish (5 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



Teleton schrieb:


> Verzug ohne Mahnung nach 30 Tagen



Ich glaube hier liegst du etwas falsch mit deinen §§ des BGB. Die Rechnung ist der kleine Bon der aus der Kasse kam. Die Kosten, die im Inkasso anfallen sind keine Verzugs kosten sondern die Bankrücklasten und die Gebühren für die Feststellung der Kontoinhaber, sowie Bearbeitungsgebühren.
Bei Bezahlung mittels EC-Karte gibt es immer eine Zentrale, die die entsprechenden Automaten in den Läden aufstellt. Bei Rücklasten werden dann gleich Inkassobüros eingeschaltet.
Das mit dem Rechtsanwalt und der Verbraucherzentrale würde ich mir überlegen, Sind ja nochmal Zusatzkosten. 
Die gekaufte Hose musst eh bezahlen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*

Das immer gleich Inkassobüros eingeschaltet werden ist so pauschal blödsinn.

Bei mir hat mal eine Firma 30 Tage nach Kauf bei einer POS- Zahlung abgebucht. Die Zahlungsgarantie der ank ist lediglich 7 Tage.

Gruß


----------



## Teleton (5 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier liegst du etwas falsch mit deinen §§ des BGB. Die Rechnung ist der kleine Bon der aus der Kasse kam.


Das wäre erst noch zu klären , ob der Bon eine Rechnung i.S.d. §286 BGB ist.
Egal, ich habe jedenfalls noch nie einen Bon mit Hinweis auf die Frist gesehen(§286 Abs 3 Satz 1 am Ende)


> Die Kosten, die im Inkasso anfallen sind keine Verzugs kosten sondern die Bankrücklasten und die Gebühren für die Feststellung der Kontoinhaber, sowie Bearbeitungsgebühren.


Die Frage ist doch grade ob und welche dieser Kosten erstattet werden müssen. Wenn ich Kohle will brauche ich eine Anspruchsgrundlage. Und die ist m.E.  problematisch.
Zur Höhe der Inkassoforderung: Interbankenentgelt für Rücklastschrift ist ca 4,- Euro, 86,- für den Rest ist stattlich. Gibts da ne genauere Aufstellung tantelose?


> Bei Bezahlung mittels EC-Karte gibt es immer eine Zentrale, die die entsprechenden Automaten in den Läden aufstellt. Bei Rücklasten werden dann gleich Inkassobüros eingeschaltet.


Heißt ja noch lange nicht dass ich deren Kosten auch bezahlen muss nur weil die Forderungsinhaber zu faul sind nochmal selbst zu mahnen. 


> Das mit dem Rechtsanwalt und der Verbraucherzentrale würde ich mir überlegen, Sind ja nochmal Zusatzkosten.


Das stimmt wohl aber dann hätte sie/er Antwort auf die Fragen.


> Die gekaufte Hose musst eh bezahlen werden.


Ich habe tantelose nicht so verstanden das die Hose nicht gezahlt werden soll


----------



## blowfish (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



Teleton schrieb:


> Das wäre erst noch zu klären , ob der Bon eine Rechnung i.S.d. §286 BGB ist.


Da ist nichts mehr zu klären. Der Bon ist die Quittung dafür, dass eine Ware bezahlt wurde. Im EC-Bereich kann der Verkäufer davon ausgehen, dass das Konto gedeckt ist und er sein Geld bekommt. Dieses erhält er auch von der Firma, die die Kartenautomaten verwalten. Diese wiederum geben die Daten elektronisch weiter an die jeweilige Bank. Erfolgt kein Ausgleich weil kein Geld vorhanden ist oder aus welchen Grund auch immer versuchen diese Firmen natürlich über irgendwelche Inkassounternehmen die Karteninhaber herauszubekommen und anzuschreiben um auf diese Weise doch noch ans Geld zu kommen.
Wenn das nicht hilft erhält nach kurzer Zeit eine Behörde ein Schreiben mit der Überschrift Anzeige wegen Betrug. Da gibt es keine zweite Mahnung und die Letzte vor der Allerletzten. 
Es hat wenig Sinn vorher lange hin und her zu diskutieren. Einzig währe es sinnvoll, wenn man von dem Eingangs poster die Aufstellung erhalten würde über das zustande kommen der hohen Kosten.
Die Zusatzkosten, die durch das nicht einlösen der Forderung durch die Bank entstanden sind, währe zu Prüfen ob diese der Kontoinhaber selbst zu verantworten hat. 
Hierzu wird dann aber ein RA benötigt und ein Gang vor das Zivilgericht. Ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## blowfish (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



tantelose schrieb:


> Bin ich verpflichtet nach zu kontrollieren ob jeder Einkauf abgebucht wird?


Dazu muss ich sagen ja. Vor allen wenn ich vor habe das Konto aufzulösen.


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



blowfish schrieb:


> Da ist nichts mehr zu klären. Der Bon ist die Quittung dafür, dass eine Ware bezahlt wurde.


Du sagst selber es ist eine Quittung. Gem §286 Abs 3 BGB ist für Verzug ohne Mahnung aber eine Rechnung oder gleichwertige Zahlungsaufstellung erforderlich.


> Im EC-Bereich kann der Verkäufer davon ausgehen, dass das Konto gedeckt ist und er sein Geld bekommt.


 Sehe ich auch so.





> Dieses erhält er auch von der Firma, die die Kartenautomaten verwalten.


 Ist mir eigentlich schnurz er es selber oder über einen Zahlungsabwickler erhält


> Erfolgt kein Ausgleich weil kein Geld vorhanden ist oder aus welchen Grund auch immer versuchen diese Firmen natürlich über irgendwelche Inkassounternehmen die Karteninhaber herauszubekommen und anzuschreiben um auf diese Weise doch noch ans Geld zu kommen.


Das ist nicht "natürlich". Natürlich ist m.E. sich erstmal selbst um seine Angelegenheiten zu kümmern. Genau das ist die Frage: Kann der Forderungsinhaber ohne weitere Mahnung seine Inkassoschergen losjagen und dafür auch noch beliebige Kosten der Inkassotätigkeit verlangen (Die Frage der echten Auslagen für Interbankenentgelt, Adressermittlung u.ä. lasse ich mal beiseite)?


> Es hat wenig Sinn vorher lange hin und her zu diskutieren.


 Doch weil es eine spannende abstrakte Rechtsfrage ist.


> Hierzu wird dann aber ein RA benötigt und ein Gang vor das Zivilgericht. Ob sich das lohnt?[


Das muss Tantelose entscheiden.


----------



## blowfish (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



Teleton schrieb:


> Kann der Forderungsinhaber ohne weitere Mahnung seine Inkassoschergen losjagen und dafür auch noch beliebige Kosten der Inkassotätigkeit verlangen



Das machen die nicht. Das die Forderung der 55,- Euronen berechtigt ist steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte. Lediglich der Nicht ausgleich durch die Bank. An dieser Stelle ist das Zivile Interesse gleich Null.
Jetzt kommt die strafrechtliche Seite zum Tragen, und das bedeutet Übergabe an Strafverfolgungsorgane. Ich merke dich stört der Begriff Inkassounternehmen. Könnte sich ja auch Detektivbüro nennen, währe ja egal


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



blowfish schrieb:


> Das machen die nicht.


Doch genau das machen die, es wird ein Inkassobüro in Marsch gesetzt.


> Das die Forderung der 55,- Euronen berechtigt ist steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte.


 Genau


> Lediglich der Nicht ausgleich durch die Bank. An dieser Stelle ist das Zivile Interesse gleich Null.


Aha.


> Jetzt kommt die strafrechtliche Seite zum Tragen, und das bedeutet Übergabe an Strafverfolgungsorgane.


Grade waren wir noch im  Zivilrecht wo kommen plötzlich Strafverfolger her und warum. 


> Ich merke dich stört der Begriff Inkassounternehmen. Könnte sich ja auch Detektivbüro nennen, währe ja egal


Der Begriff stört mich nicht, mich stören Inkassobüros als solche. 
Detektivbüro?Geht es Dir um die Kosten der Adressermittlung? Da habe ich kein Problem diese als Schaden im Sinne von §280 BGB anzusehen. Kostet auch tatsächlich nicht viel. Kurze Anfrage bei der Bank nach dem Kontoinhaber (10-20 Euro) und schwuppt ist die Adresse da, dafür brauchts keine Detektei oder eine Inkassobude.


----------



## Devilfrank (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*

Strafrecht? Wo kömmt denn dös auf einmal her? Welcher Straftatbestand soll denn hier erfüllt sein?


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2007)

*AW: Rechnung Inkassobüro*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Strafrecht? Wo kömmt denn dös auf einmal her? Welcher Straftatbestand soll denn hier erfüllt sein?


Darum geht es nicht. Wer sich im Zivilrecht die Karten legt, weicht aus. Ob die Ergüsse auf dem anderen Rechtsgebiet profunder sind, könnte die Frage sein. Hier aber nicht, weil ebenso abstrus wie auf dem  ersten.


----------

